# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη και σχεδιαση κλουβας Για Ringneck

## CyberPanos

Καλησπερα παιδια,ετοιμαζω μα κλουβα για ringneck και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για τον εσωτερικο σχεδιασμο....εχω καταληξει με αυτον αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος θελω να μου προτεινετε το βελτιστο που μπορει να γινει για ανεση στο πεταγμα ειδικοτερα.
Δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομα στην φωτογραφια.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## xarhs

τελεια κατασκευη..!! μπραβο πανο

----------


## geog87

πολυ δυνατη κλουβα!!!!σκετο φρουριο!!!δωσε μερικες πληροφοριες...κοστος υλικα κλπ...

----------


## CyberPanos

Ευχαριστω παιδια,το συνολικο κοστος πηγε γυρω στα 50 ευρω πανω κατω,τον σκελετο τον ειχα απο παλιοτερη κατασκευη την οποια τωρα υλοποίησα....
Συρμα χρησιμοποιηθηκε ειδικο για κλουβια διπλογαλβανιζμενο γιαυτο και το υψηλο κοστος,οπως και στο συρταρι εχει τοποθετηθει λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε 6/10mm.

----------


## skrekas

Μπράβο σου πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, σίγουρα θα την χαρούν οι παπαγάλοι σου!!!

----------

